# Am I on the right track?



## ChipD (Apr 26, 2005)

I’m setting up a pretty minimal home theater. The display is a ViewSonic N3235w, and the DVD Player is a Philips DVP3982. So far so good… HDMI from the player to the TV. The next step is an amplifier. I want to end up with Dolby 5.1 sound, not some simulation.

The questions is this; I plan to feed audio to this amplifier from what the manual for the TV calls ‘SPDIF Optical output’. Is this gonna’ give me what I want?, ie Dolby 5.1 sound, not some simulation…

Any advice is more than welcome. I’m new at this stuff.

Many thanks,
Chip


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

In a word: Yes.


----------



## ChipD (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Yustr, that’s the word I wanted to hear.

Best,
Chip


----------

